# Would you date a shorter man/taller woman?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

For girls, would you date a man shorter then you? 

For guys, would you date a woman taller then you?


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Girlfriend is same height as me.

I'm average height and it's rare that any girls taller than me end up being even more physically butch than I am (I'm quite a buff person due to work and lifestyle) - there's only one female friend I know that is taller than me and she is very feminine and she is cool. So there's the exception to the rule I guess.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

meepie said:


> Yes, I have already(he was 5'4 or 5'5) and I would. However, my current bf is 6ft. 2. Height doesn't matter too much unless they are so short I gotta bend down to kiss them, like a kiddo.
> 
> I'm 5'6, btw. 5'2 would be around my limit. But then again, you never know who you're going to fall for, from my experience.


I agree with this. I try not to draw hard and fast lines about things like that. Most of the women I've dated have been a little shorter than me, but what if the woman was 2 inches taller than me but was awesome? Things aren't black and white like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm mostly straight but I can't answer this question hypothetically anyway. In real life I've never met a guy shorter than me at all, let alone much shorter, but I think I would if I was attracted to them otherwise (obviously) I'm aprox 5'2" so you know.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i think under 4'8 or above 6'8 would be a bit weird, both of those seem pretty unlikely though. i'm about 5'1 for reference


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

All I want is a nice guy to ask me out :cry


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> All I want is a nice guy to ask me out :cry


Are you putting yourself in a position for this to happen?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm 6'2" or 6'3". But I generally prefer women who are shorter than me. Tall women tend to turn me off at least romantically. Sorry tall women of the world.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> All I want is a nice guy to ask me out :cry


so pathetic :b


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have yet to see a girl taller than me. I am 1,86 m tall. They surely exist, just never met any. I'd date someone with a height close to mine though.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

_No, he has to be my height or taller._


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

xxDark Horse said:


> For girls, would you date a man shorter then you?
> 
> For guys, would you date a woman taller then you?


Don't care about height, but if she's more than 6 inches taller or shorter, it makes kissing kind of hard. I think people who refuse to date people because they're not taller/shorter than them, to be shallow.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure i'm the shortest guy here lol. I'm 5 ft 2 without shoes and yes I would date a taller woman. To me, height doesn't matter in girls. Don't get me wrong, my ideal girl is 5 ft 3 or shorter but i'm not going to let height bother me. 

Will my size be a turn off for some women? Yes it definitely will. I'm a short and slim guy so I can't help that. But it won't be a turn off for all women.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> Will my size be a turn off for some women? Yes it definitely will. I'm a short and slim guy so I can't help that. But it won't be a turn off for all women.


Damn, that is an awesome attitude. I'm 5'9" and I admit I've sometimes used that fact as an excuse or a reason for believing that women wouldn't want to date me. But that's total BS, isn't? Your attitude proves that. Thanks for the wake up call!

And yeah, I would definitely date a woman who's taller. I would love to in fact! I'd almost say that exceedingly tiny women are the only ones I wouldn't date, height-wise. I'd feel like I was overpowering them... .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i am 5 ' 10. so most women are shorter than me. and this is good. because i feel that for me to be taller than her , hopefully she should feel protected. and i would feel at least being capable of protecting her. so I would not want to date a woman taller than me... cause in my opinion.... it doesn't look right.

when yo u see very tall women and the guy is many inches shorter... it just looks a bit odd. but each to their own.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I put no. Mainly because I'm 5'2" so you have to be a pretty short guy to not be my height or taller.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't care.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't date someone taller than me, mainly because I'm already 6'4 myself. Otherwise I don't think I'd care, at least I'd like to think so.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I might, dem long slender legs. I'm like 6'2 though.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> All I want is a nice guy to ask me out :cry


So you wanna go out for like, liquid refreshments.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I would date the hell out of Peter Dinklage, so yes, I would. 4 foot tall men, 8 foot tall women, bring them on. All I need is a captivating personality.


----------



## Yuno Gasai (May 11, 2015)

It wouldn't bother me as long as the man is confident in himself and doesn't suffer from little man syndrome. There is such a thing as too tall or short for me. if your shorter than 4'10 it's not gonna work out between us. I would also feel uncomfortable dating someone taller than 6'4. Since I like women these standards apply to them as well. So no double standards here.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I would prefer the girl to be at least a little bit shorter than me but same height- I'm 5'11" would be okay too.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Taller but thin fine.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

truant said:


> I would date the hell out of Peter Dinklage, so yes, I would. 4 foot tall men, 8 foot tall women, bring them on. All I need is a captivating personality.


He is handsome lol


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't care. My girlfriend is ~2 1/2 inches taller than me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've always wanted a human backback.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would if I found her attractive and like her personality, but I'd prefer it if she was shorter than me. I'd feel insecure if I was shorter than my date.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Unless their is a huge difference in height, i think this is totally irrelevant. So.. +2 Don't care.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I would love to date a girl taller than me.


----------



## uffi (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd prefer the guy be taller than me.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I don't really get the whole deal with heights

Perhaps this is because I'm a typically average (or somewhat) 6ft tall guy so it's something thats never really been mentioned as I've grown up

Would I date a woman taller than me? Yeah sure, the same as I'd date one shorter than me. Heights play next to no part in what I deem attractive in someone


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

trekard37 said:


> Yes, Why not? I would even encourage her to wear high heels (even though I don't like them) just so she can be even taller.


Heh, this reminds me of the time when I was going on a first date with someone who, as we established, was shorter than me. He begged me not to wear heels (not that I was going to...). How disappointing.



visualkeirockstar said:


> I would love to date a girl taller than me.


I would love to date a guy shorter than me. So to all the short guys out there... Here I am?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I went with "No, she has to be my height or shorter." But I'm 6'1 so wouldn't the answer be more so yes than no? You don't really have any no's in your poll. lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm 5'10, no taller than 5'8 and no shorter than 5'2.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> All I want is a nice guy to ask me out :cry




:hug


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm 6 - 6'1 and I don't care if the girl is taller than me. I would rather go out with a 7'0 tall woman than a under 5'0 woman. In general girls aren't taller than me, so I find it exciting when they are.


----------



## Cruella De Sade (May 9, 2015)

One of my ex's was maybe 2-3 inches shorter, didn't phase me.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm 5'8 and I've been attracted to both short and tall girls based on their personality, demeanor, and aesthetics.


----------



## supbuddy (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm relatively short so pretty much almost all the women I've been with were taller than me, but it was a struggle at first though. Give us short guys a chance!


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

not that im saying there is anything wrong with tall or short or thin or fat but, id be with apsalutely anyone (looks wise) by this stage. for one ive been with enough people who looked the part but were complete Aholes underneath and learnt that looks mean nothing. for two, its been so long without that human interaction that i just kinda.. want someone to care about yekno??


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

dating someone a bit shorter than me sounds ideal.

im 5'1 and the most attractive guys i lay eyes on are usually within my height or are 2 inches taller.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Nah


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Size doesnt matter to me. If the guy/girl is taller than me, doesnt matter, if they are shorter, it doesnt bother me either. Its whats on the inside of them that counts :3


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep, I've always been short an accepted it long ago. Tell them there super models gets em every time.


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

He has to be taller than me, but I don't think that's asking much since I'm only 5' tall.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

I don't like when girls are taller than me. The physical dynamic feels off. I prefer them to be my height or shorter.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Would date Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> Would date Tyrion Lannister.


I believe he's already taken:



truant said:


> I would date the hell out of Peter Dinklage, so yes, I would.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Of course, it's a silly thing to fret over.


----------



## r31slyda (Jun 4, 2015)

im 6ft 3" and love tall girls! Never found one interested in me though :/ the 5ft somethings seem to like me...


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

r31slyda said:


> im 6ft 3" and love tall girls! Never found one interested in me though :/ the 5ft somethings seem to like me...


I feel like that happens a lot in general. For example, my sister is 5'3" and she's dating a guy that's 6'2". Maybe it's like some short girls' subconsciouses are like "Yo, you short as hell. See that really tall guy over there? Yeah, we gon like him, cause if we procreate our genes will balance out and we'll get some nice average youngins." Or something.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wouldn't date someone taller than me.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

wouldn't go for a shorter dude but would totally date a taller girl


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Tall wimmen are hot. Dat legs.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm 6'2 never dated anyone taller than me. I prefer shorter woman but I have no preference, if she was taller and my type with a great personality I would have no reason not to.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Where are the 6'3+ Amazon women at anyway


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Sure, I would date a much taller woman as long as she didn't feel awkward about it nor treats me differently because of it.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't really get why this survey doesn't apply if you're gay. Gay people have height preferences too. SHOCKING, I know.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

i wouldn't mind dating a woman that is extremely taller than me, if i really like her than it would be ok. but taller women are not my preference, unless they are just a little taller.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a hair under six feet, right in the middle of men's height. Haven't come across that many women over 6 feet, but the ones that are with long legs and slender figure, very hot.

Only problem is that they are awkward and clumsy, more than myself, like a chick stumbling around in high heels for the first time, lol. I'd be more preferential to a short chick though. Because they make awesome arm rests.


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)

I would date a women taller then myself. If we had common interests, and like each other. Her height would not be an issue.....Unless she was moving into the 6'4" range.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK so I'm 5'2" which basically makes this question next to impossible to answer as I've never met a guy shorter than me in real life, though I have been attracted to some short in a general sense guys, including one about 5'4" (actually had a crush on that guy years ago, he was not interested basically because of my SA)

Did some digging and found a couple of attractive guys on tumblr who were tagging themselves and were 5'3" and a whole lot of: 'oh I'm so short I'm 5'7"' type stuff (***** please, right?) but that's still not shorter than me and certainly not way shorter than me and mostly not shorter than my current record of 5'4"

Found an anime apparently about a guy who is 5'1" dating a woman whose 5'8" called Lovely Complex. They're cartoon characters... But found out there was a film, guy was really cute (Teppei Koike)

still 5'6"

I give up. 

You move into dwarfism when you get beyond 4'10" anyway and that's very uncommon but I wouldn't rule out anything definitely.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I would, but I admit that I do feel insecure and a bit uncomfortable with women taller than me. It's rare for that to happen, since I'm over 6', but sometimes women are taller than me and it feels weird. One of my coworkers actually, is probably 5'11 maybe, but in heels she's taller than me. I feel awkward if we're walking somewhere together or standing next to each other.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd rather date a guy my height or taller.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 5'7" and I would be fine to date someone slightly shorter. (No shorter than 5'5" though or I'd just feel awkward.)
My boyfriend is my height exactly and I think it's perfect, lol.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes to both


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm 5 ft 3 man and i'd date a woman taller. If I only dated shorter girls i'd be out of luck =p

I'd prefer if she was 5 ft 5 and under to be honest.


----------

